# need gadget to transfer tv shows to ipod



## juztfurfun (Aug 20, 2006)

does anyone know of gadget to easily transfer recorded shows from hr20-700 to a video ipod or itouch?


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

I use a Dazzle to record the shows to my laptop. I think the newer Dazzles save directly to iPod format. http://www.dazzle.com

Then I use AVS Video converter to move it to iTunes format. http:\\www.avsmedia.com.

iTunes sends it to the iPod.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I use a DVD recorder for intermediate transfer and super DVD ripper to move it to the computer.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I noticed the new Zunes would allow downloading media center recordings to them. I've got an iPod Touch too, and am also wanting to put some TV and DVDs on it. Not having much luck yet.

What I really want is to be able to STREAM my DVDs to my Touch via my home wireless network. I can stream my local music collection now using Tversity on the PC. DVDs would take up a huge percentage of my Touch's 8 gig memory. Being able to watch them as they stream is my "ideal" solution. Time will tell if anyone figured this out.

I've posted several thoughts about the touch on my Blog. Feel free to visit and comment: www.4dthinker.blogspot.com


----------



## leony (Apr 19, 2008)

4DThinker said:


> I noticed the new Zunes would allow downloading media center recordings to them. I've got an iPod Touch too, and am also wanting to put some TV and DVDs on it. Not having much luck yet.
> 
> What I really want is to be able to STREAM my DVDs to my Touch via my home wireless network. I can stream my local music collection now using Tversity on the PC. DVDs would take up a huge percentage of my Touch's 8 gig memory. Being able to watch them as they stream is my "ideal" solution. Time will tell if anyone figured this out.


iPod accepts mp4 video detail as follow
MPEG-4 video, up to 2.5 Mbps, 640 by 480 pixels, 30 frames per sec., Simple Profile with AAC-LC audio up to 160 Kbps, 48 kHz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats.

You need a converter to help you convert the DVD to MP4 format.And then transfer the video that be converted to iTunes.
I always use iskysoft DVD to iPod converter.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Good God you boys go to a bunch of trouble to get a tv show to a device!
Ever hear of binary Usenet or bit torrents?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

leony said:


> iPod accepts mp4 video detail as follow
> MPEG-4 video, up to 2.5 Mbps, 640 by 480 pixels, 30 frames per sec., Simple Profile with AAC-LC audio up to 160 Kbps, 48 kHz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats.
> 
> You need a converter to help you convert the DVD to MP4 format.And then transfer the video that be converted to iTunes.
> I always use iskysoft DVD to iPod converter.


+1 Or go to versiontracker.com do a search for iPod, there is plenty of software out there to do the conversion both free and shareware.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

Seems like a lot of messing around to get a show onto the tiny ipod screen.


----------

